# NIC Cages Only-II



## AngelnSnuffy

The other thread was huge, so we need to start a newthread for new pics. You may still view the other thread (which includes instructions etc)... click here:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=15348&forum_id=21

So please post your NIC condos/cages here!

Thanks!




Edited to add link


----------



## Becca

May I ask what on earth a NIC cage is :?

:biggrin2:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

This is a side view of the cage they bottom 2 high grids are the rabbits cage with the pen attached to the front, and the top one grid high is the piggies. Great space saver.







I posted this one a lil bigger so you could see inside of the cage. There is a little shelf in the back that they jump up on, there is a litter box in the back where there is a water bottle attached to the side. Outside in the pen area is a piece of coroplast with a sheet wrapped around it to catch any stray pee, and i use the hose dusting attachement to get the hair off of it. Coroplast was folded around the outer edge of the cage so as to keep Belle from chewing it up. She is a Bugger that one. The pen attached can be made bigger or smaller depending on if i have something going on and need more living room space, if not i bring it out all the way so they get the use of all the panels.


----------



## Michaela

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> May I ask what on earth a NIC cage is :?
> 
> :biggrin2:


I cage made from "NIC" grids. NIC is a brand name, I think. So mine is really a B&Q grid cage. They are known elsewhere on the Internet as C&C cages. 

Maddie's cage;











It's an awkward shape, but we built it like this so it would look less "bulky" in my room. The bottom level is 7 grids square in area, the second is 3, and the top is 3. The bottom flooring is just the laminate wood that's in my room, and the upper floors are fleece, I change the fleece often to different colours. Fleece will only work if your bun is well litter trained and doesn't chew it, like Maddie.  Maddie actually spends very little time in her cage, most of the day she has free run of the house, and I've started to give her free run of my room at night again, I love waking up with her on my pillow.


----------



## Becca

OMG Michaela thats amazing - I really wanna make a NIC cage for the buns when they are living in the summer house in winter,

Ohhh can;'t wait! I liove the colour scheme of your michaela!


----------



## Michaela

Thank you Becca.  Haha my room is very pink, and rabbity.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Michaela, you're so lucky you can wake up and have a bunny one your pillow! I wish I could do that!

Emily


----------



## Becca

me too


----------



## mouse_chalk

Right, well I thought I would post pictures of the current cage setup, before it gets taken down later and rebuilt! 

Here's Mouse and Chalk's current set up:






And here is Barney and Snowy's cage:






Currently, you can see that the 2 cages share walls, so they can nose each other through the bars if they want to... Tonight, or maybe tomorrow I'm going to 'remodel' both cages into one giant one, and make the whole thing 3 levels high, and part of it may even be 4 levels, and then the 4 of them are going to live together  

I'm not entirely sure how I'm going to model it though, and whether to have one door or 2 or not yet.... Need to find some ideas...


----------



## Becca

When we get round to B&Q I am going to make one - I will need a lot of help becuase i have no idea where I will start! :shock:


----------



## mouse_chalk

Ok, so it's 4.30am here, but I've finished the new cage!!! All 4 bunnies have now moved in together. They're pretty much bonded and have been getting on great for a while now....

Here's the pics:

You can see the middle door bit is a bit unsecure, so I've cable tied the whole lot up for tonight and I'll sort it out properly in the morning...






The top shelf (the whole front top bit lifts up, but half and half):






This is where the wall used to be, I'll probably leave it like this, to support the shelves above:












And here it is, shut up with all 4 bunners in! :biggrin2:











I'm going to add more shelving to the second level maybe tomorrow, but I've run out of cable ties for now lol... They all seem to be loving it so far! 

Oh, and Becca, building NIC cages are SO easy! It takes a while and can be fiddly, but the best thing about them is that you can adjust them to be whatever size, shape or layout you want them to be... and if you go wrong. it's easy to go back and change it! They're so roomy too.... Where would yours go, if your buns live in a hutch though?


----------



## petalfuzz

I posted in the general forum about building Chestnut's new playpen. Here's the pic:






The original design took 3 hours to build, the remodel took 1/2 hour. I don't have any pics of her playpen before, but it was 2 grids high, 3 wide, and 5 long with no top. The newest design takes up less space and she can run around free more often.


----------



## gwhoosh

Hi everyone!  Haven't been around for a while, but everything's fine with us. I really, really need help with my NIC cage! I'm having major mess problems and need a good mess-guard around the cage, but my bunny chews on _everything_. Does anyone have any ideas that doesn't envolve welding or power tools? :?


----------



## mouse_chalk

Hi! In another thread somewhere I saw someone suggested using those cheap flexible chopping boards? The bendy ones, and putting holes in the corners and cable-tying them to the bottom of the grids all around the outside.. I'm not sure how big your cage is and whether that would work out expensive or not, but any sort of flexible plastic will do I should imagine! Some people use plexi-glass I think.... I've not done it yet myself, but I REALLY need to due to all the poop and stuff that gets out the back of the cage lol.... :?


----------



## gwhoosh

Oh I know exactly what you're talking about, my mom uses those all the time! It's certainly worth a try, thanks! She's got a high-riser, so the perimeter isn't too huge, I hope it'll work!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Jen, what a great idea to use those flexible chopping boards. I wish I would have know about those when we built all of our cages. I'm going to get some so I can put them on the cages. Wilbur & Jackie walls need a real good cleaning, I'll put them on their cages.

Thanks again for the Brilliant idea.

Susan
:bunnydance:


----------



## mouse_chalk

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Jen, what a great idea to use those flexible chopping boards. I wish I would have know about those when we built all of our cages. I'm going to get some so I can put them on the cages. Wilbur & Jackie walls need a real good cleaning, I'll put them on their cages.
> 
> Thanks again for the Brilliant idea.
> 
> Susan
> :bunnydance:


I wish I could take the credit for thinking of it myself, but I saw someone post it in Naturestee's thread about her foster babies... Not my idea at all unfortunately, but it is pretty good! 

Edit: I accidentally put a pic of Chalk in here lol! :?


----------



## gwhoosh

Ok, I'm picking up some tomorrow. According to their site, IKEA sells them 2 for $1.79. They're 14.5 inches long, while one NIC panel is 14 inches. And they're 11 inches wide, so I imagine cutting them in half will work nicely  Thanks again for the idea mouse_chalk!!

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00066680


----------



## ilovetoeatchocolate

Cloraplast I think is what some people recommend. It is the stuff that some signs are made of and is sort of plastic material. Not sure where to get it though.


----------



## Gabby

since post 1 is closed i'm gonna put my reply here I think aurora369
had some great ideas in her building and protecting edges and flooring.

Pretty soon I get to expand Donovan's NIC's, he's a flemish giant. it's 4 feet by 4 feet currently, I plan to expand it to 4 feet by 8 feet, and was looking for support ideas and flooring ideas for larger cages. there are some great ideas in both threads.

we have to make sure our buns floors stay off from the actual floor , so I started off with building a frame for the floor out of PVC, then screwing a sheet of plywood on top. and their floor which has been cloroplast, but i'm considering doing a thick vinal as it will go past the edges of his NIC cubes instead of being short. course she( aurora369) gave me the idea of using the flat metal as a seam protector if i need a floor seem in the middle,(I know hers were for edges and I love that idea too)but all i have are the NIC cubs currently and his old floor. I'm just in the planning process of how to expand it. 

And wanted to say this is a great thread for sharing building ideas


----------



## aurora369

I'm glad some of my ideas have helped others to make custom cages.

I built the bottoms of my cages from plywood. I made a box, glued linoleum to it, and used metal dry wall corner edging to keep the buns from chewing. 

Here's a picture: 




I also used some caulking to seal the seams of the linoleum. Around the bottom joint and up all the corner seams. My bunnies haven't been able to pull the caulking up at all, and I've had this set up for a year and a half now. I did discover that if you are going to use caulking, you have to use the outside super duty caulking. The caulking designed for kitchens and bathrooms doesn't stand up to bunny pee and will start lifting after a couple of bunny pee puddles.

This is the set-up I have:



I have one more cage now, but it's going to be expanded soon because it's too small for two bunnies at the moment. When I move upstairs I'll have more room to expand the bunny area. I will have to update my pictures and show off all three cages.

--Dawn


----------



## JadeIcing

Apple and Teresas attached pens.


----------



## JadeIcing

Apples side












Teresas side


----------



## Luv-bunniz

JadeIcing wrote:


>



Dont know if you knew this..... But there is somebody laying down on your rabbits cages floor? :?



:biggrin2: hehe...gave me a giggle at least .


----------



## sarazwagerman

Hi rabbit lovers!!! Where do you guys find the supplies for the NIC Cages? I have been looking at them and they are really cool. I live in Michigan, don't know if that helps? Thanks.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

you can get the grids at stores like Target, some can get them at walmart, or bed bath and beyond. The plastic, corogated plastic that is called coroplast, you can get at a sign shop.


----------



## ilovetoeatchocolate

You can also get the grids at places like Home Depot, Revy, Rona, Canadian Tire or any other U.S equivalant .


----------



## undergunfire

This is Marlin and Morgan's new NIC cage. I made it 1 NIC wide x 6 NIC long x 2 NIC high...each. I made double doors. I love this style of NIC cage, it fits well in the bunny room and it allows me to interact with the bunnies more. Brody and Benson will get the same style, as soon as I find time to build it.


















I have added more toys and gave Morgan a non-slip rug for the base of his shelves...so he stops slipping when jumping down. I also gave Marlin a fleece rug (safety pinned to the cage) as a "rug", for the same purpose.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

I've ordered NIC gridds from trademe. and imma copy some of your idas hahaha


----------



## JadeIcing

New cage for Apple and Teresa!











Teresa is only 1 high cause she is tiny!


----------



## Becca

There are some really great set ups!


----------



## Goalie Girl

Here's the cage i have right now. I have the two guinea pigs on top (Tuffy & Jasmine) and my bunny (Charlie) on the bottom. It works really good for me to have the opening doors on the bottom to let Charlie out when i'm home but if he needs/wants to go back in he's free to do so.


----------



## JadeIcing

Here is the boys current cages. Keep in mind all way 3lbs.


----------



## JadeIcing

Wyatt and Elvis have the same cage side by side. We needed to make something that is easier to maintain. Truth is someone is always out so they don't need as much room. The idea is to make a pen that someone can be out in when we are not home. Than cage that one when we get home and someone else comes out.


----------



## undergunfire

Alicia....isn't it nice having a 1 wide cage? It takes up so much less room, eh?


----------



## JadeIcing

I think it works when the bunny is small and you have the time to let them out. Would I put a bonded pain in that? Only if they were both NDs. WouldI put a rabbit bigger than Elvis in nope. 

Though Elvis LOVES his new cage.


----------



## NZminilops

This is Sakuras NIC cage, personally, wouldn't have her in anything smaller because she gets depressed in less space because of her active personality.

It's 3 deep, 3 tall and 4 wide for 2.5 pound bunny. There are three shelves. These are old pictures and the cage is slightly different inside but not much, so these will do . This cage is in 'her' bedroom, she's allowed run of the room and the hallway and the master bedroom whish is our gym.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

err... need help with building... especially the doors im done building but need help with the doors so urm HELP?


----------



## TuckerBunz

This was the first bunny condo we made. It was pretty simple and was great for a while but there just wasn't enough for her to do in there. 







Then we switched to this which was an open pen with a shelf for her to sit on and sleep on and stuff. This worked much better 

Then we were getting Drue so I remodeled that one to include a space for him and we got...






I also added an extra level on the left there. I don't think I have any pictures of when it was like that though. I just changed it again last night so that they both had leveled condos..they both prefer that.

So now we have...









Right side




Left side


----------



## JadeIcing

Nice


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

ohkay here is my NIC cage .

Temporarily
The bunnies destroy their carpet so we are buying Vinyl flooring. but i need advice. any1 else got vinyl flooring? if you do please post a pic etce tc.

Thnx really need the help oh and here is the home until it get redesigned.




























the cage/house is rather big for then and they especially love the second level.


Prisca Lorenza inkbouce:


----------



## irishbunny

I was ment to make an NIC cage for my bunnies but they had none in B&Q when I went there.


----------



## mouse_chalk

Prisca, your cage looks good! I see what you mean about them eating the carpet though lol.... are they peeing on it? Mine would soak carpet in seconds lol! 

I'll get some pics of my old cage in a bit for you, but for the shelves I use hardboard (like thin wood sort of) covered with sticky lino tiles, and the floor of my old cage used to just be one big sheet of lino underneath the cage, with a little bit extra to protect the floor around it, and to stop them chewing while they were in the cage.... I have pics somewhere, I'll find them for you! 

I love the space for them though- they look really happy in it!


----------



## mouse_chalk

Ok! Here's how my old cage was done:

I got a big sheet of hardboard (plywood would work too) and stuck sticky lino tiles on top of it. You can cut them to size either with a craft knife or scissors. Then, for the shelves, I cut hardboard pieces to size (actually our local DIY store cut them for us for free) and stuck sticky lino tiles on them too.














Hope that helps!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

WOW JEN~!! thats such a cool cage. and thank you for all your help!!



here is the bussiness with my new bunny house lol.


Did it all in a few hrs thnx to my lovely mummy! ( we had to reconect the panels from the start since i did it all my self and it wasnt strong enough.

okay well first we got the vinyl flooring.. it was 49.00$ for 1 meter so yeah.. BUT instead we just got a sample for 40$ for about 2 meters. it worked alrite,

The flooring iddnt work at first since we use conectors, so the flooring was all bumpy but them mum came up with an awesome plan.. let the photos talk for them selfs.

mum cut pieces of carboard to fit the panels and cut the edges layered that x3 and just keep going lol. 






Each square has 3 layers of carboard.
















so you see my mum is a very hard working mum.
and i love her to bits.



the same thing happened to the second level so what i did is cut the corners etc and made it like this.







t

here is the finished product







no not that one!


this one






now.. these next two look stupid but its just for size comparison lol. (1) to prove that im short (2) to prove that the bunny house is a reasonabel size lol!!!
















I love it! my parents love it, my sister's love it best of all the bunners love it! (well toula was a dissaproving bunny at frst.... i chage my mind.. she still is ... and always will be lol)




SO tahst my bunnies home.. from this 





to this







then this






after that this






and so finally this









well thats all from Prisca, Toula, and Lou (PTL's)
until next time 

PTL's inkbouce:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Prisca, I think you did a great job of showing how the NICs can be built. Great job!

Here is one of my fav shots. Very simple too for those of you that are just beginning to make these cages, they can be tough.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

Thank you Crystal!


----------



## kherrmann3

This is Berry-Boo's NIC cage. She's up on a little table now, so it's no longer on the ground. It's 28"x28"x28" (2 panels, square). 





It's small, I know. We are working on expanding it with the limited room we have  I have a whole other box to work with. We want to make it longer and maybe not quite as tall. We're thinking 

Also, her cage is now lined with placemats and carpet. This picture was from when we first set it up. She also uses Yesterdays News as litter now  Not newspaper lol


----------



## Jess_sully

Supplies- 3 boxes of grids from Target (on sale-$14.99/each), fleece from Jo-Ann Fabrics for about $10.00, zip-ties, 200, about $6.00.





Finished Product- 4x2, almost twice the size of his old dog crate, with an extra level!
















Something to be careful of: the new bigger sized-grids. I knew not to use them on the front or any exposed sides, but I used them on the back, the side against the wall, and the roof. Flynn kept sticking his head through the roof grids over his loft :shock: so I tied the smaller ones over top of them. Someday, I'll take it apart and fix it.


----------



## undergunfire

Jess, your cage is gorgeous....but I really urge you to redo your cage so that Flynn can't reach the larger sized cubes. I would hate for you to lose him due to a broken neck from being curious.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=40299&forum_id=1&highlight=warning


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

I am posting what I think you just posted, Amy. It's great!

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=41085&forum_id=1


----------



## kherrmann3

Berry-Boo's cage has the larger grids on it (the top portions). The whole back, the second level sides, and roof are all the new grids. I never have had a problem with her shoving her whole head through. She likes to push her face (just past her eyes) through to beg for treats. She's never done anything even remotely dangerous with them. Most of the time, she lays on the lower level with her feet sticking through the smaller grids (or, more amusing to see, just her tail). For her, sticking her nose through the holes while waiting for food is a game. It's kind of like whack-a-mole (minus the mallet and moles ). I gently "bump" her nose and she'll move to another grid.  I think it might depend on the animal? She never gets herself into any trouble (minus getting stuck under my couch -_-


----------



## undergunfire

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Berry-Boo's cage has the larger grids on it (the top portions). The whole back, the second level sides, and roof are all the new grids. I never have had a problem with her shoving her whole head through. She likes to push her face (just past her eyes) through to beg for treats. She's never done anything even remotely dangerous with them. Most of the time, she lays on the lower level with her feet sticking through the smaller grids (or, more amusing to see, just her tail). For her, sticking her nose through the holes while waiting for food is a game. It's kind of like whack-a-mole (minus the mallet and moles ). I gently "bump" her nose and she'll move to another grid.  I think it might depend on the animal? She never gets herself into any trouble (minus getting stuck under my couch -_-



I, personally, will not take my chances. Guinea pigs have died from the new grids already. I would hate for one of my bunnies to possibly be the first rabbit death caused by the new grids.

Morgan stuck his whole head through with little room to get it out and he is only a 4lbs bunny. I would hate to know what would happen to a larger breed of rabbit who got too curious.


----------



## kherrmann3

Berry-Boo is about 4#, too. She just sticks her eyes out past the grid to get a better look. She only does it when we approach the cage with a snack, so we can supervise her  Her ears are really long, too, so I think that keeps her from putting her head all the way through. Hooray, oddly-proportioned bunnies!


----------



## Happi Bun

*Here is Dunkin's cage! :biggrin2:*


----------



## kherrmann3

Aha! Will and I finally settled on a new design for Berry-Boo's cage. Here is what we came up with!

Before:




After:




The new part is just the "tower" to the left of the cage. It is one panel thick, two long, and three high (1x2x3). I had a lot of the "large panel" ones left over, so those are the shelves. We zip-tied cardboard to the panel, then zip-tied shop carpeting over that. It's nice and sturdy, now. The bottom level of her "tower" is just a board for flooring, but then has all of her towels down there for her to snuggle in (and the igloo)! It took us two boxes of 23 panels (including her old cage) and three things of zippy-ties.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Yeah I can post here. I am so happy.






And one better view.





I took the big grid off and changed look in top picture you will see the difference



I was looking at this an noticed everyone had given info about there cage.

Its 3 long 2 wide and 2 hign it took 2 boxes of the new NIC boxes. All I had left over was the bigger grid. I plan on adding one more wide so it will be four wide soon. Oh about 300 zip ties but I think I over did the zip ties.


----------



## undergunfire

Great cage, PBJ :biggrin2:!

Where did you get that litter box, by chance?


----------



## JadeIcing

Very nice!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Great cage, PBJ :biggrin2:!
> 
> Where did you get that litter box, by chance?




From my friend mom and pop pet store.



Here is the link I found for you this is the one I have 

http://www.pet-health.org/store/Pet-12923371-B0018CJZ32-Corner_Litter_Box.html



I also wanted to add to the bigger grid storm can fit all the way through he is a netherland dwarf. All my big grids are up against the wall is that safe. All of anywhere he can get through are the small grids


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Beautiful looking cage! Great job!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Bigger and better then the last one everyone is right once you build one you cant stop.

Stop me please befor I dont have a living room.





























Its 3 high 3 wide and 3 deep in spots it took 3 boxes of the new NCI panels. About 400 Tist ties And if you count the first cage I built which was added on to it took 6 hours in total. And two people.


----------



## undergunfire

It looks AWESOME, PBJ :biggrin2:! Don't worry...the cage will soon take over your living room. Bunnies invade houses quite easily :twitch:.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Storm knows how good he has it. of course after ike and all he is like stay away from me. I reached in to get him and he bit me he does not want to leave.


----------



## sharper

PBJ - your bunny doesn't dig in the carpet?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

No not really even when I had the first pin he is not a carpet eater and digger.

That the only reason I did not put a floor. He like base boards the most I have come to find out. But I am thinking about a girl for storm so probaly will have a floor caue i cant get lucky twice right?


What the picture does not show because they where in the washer he has 4 different blankets all the card board is covered with blankets and where his tunnel is there a blanket and under the food section. He has alway had blankets all my pets do they all have there own blankets anyway that might help the fact also I am not sure.


----------



## sharper

Lucky!

I had a past rabbit that tore up everything in his path, especially carpets. So I have been paranoid ever since! I don't think they have had a chance to see the carpet yet. They play in the kitchen on top of sheets. lol


----------



## Floppy Puff-Puff

Just wanted to stop in and thank everyone for posting pics of their NIC cages. We were planning on building an indoor hutch, but I think I like these a lot better.

Looking good!


----------



## JadeIcing

Ok so these are new cages... The first cage is Apple on the bottom, than Teresa, than Cheerio. The other is Elvis(now has a ledge)than Pablo. 





































Doors...

















Wyatts Cage (like the cans? we had been working all day in the room)






















Trios cage


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

I love that cause you can stack rabits on each other so you can own more in a small space.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

In the proccess og trying to get a new bun fromthe rescue section. We changed storm cage we will leave it like this because I am going to build a ew cage on top for our new addition when ever we get it.






Full View






Right






Left


----------



## Malexis

PBJ What kind of litter do you use? It looks like cat litter? And as far as i know cat litter isnt good for them.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Yeah its cat litter he wont use anything else i bought everything aviable to me then i watched my friends cats and he used it.

I bought
yesterdays news
Pine shavings are not good
I cant find stove pellets but he likes wood so I dont know if that would work anyway.

Bought the paper stuff they sell at pet co/petsmart.

So cat litter it is he does not eat it thats the first thing I made sure of. And I only use it cause his cage is open its less dust.
I paid a pretty good pennie to try to make it assafe as psossible.

If I had a normal cage I would not use it.


----------



## kherrmann3

Even with that kind of cage, I would try to get something else. Kitty litter is very dangerous!


----------



## Malexis

Yeah You should still try other things, kitty litter is dangerous either way. Doesnt matter what kind of cage. You can use kiln-dried pine, Wood stove pellets, care fresh, and aspen shavings. (only ceder and pine are dangerous.)


----------



## undergunfire

I don't recommend kitty litter, but if that is all that you can use...can you go to Walmart or Joann Fabrics and get the canvas netting to put over the litter box? This way, your bun will not be able to get to the kitty litter.


----------



## Luv-bunniz

I use clay cat litter in CJ's cage with a mesh grate over the top and I found it works great, but obviously he cant get to it so there no problem there.


----------



## Hazel-Mom

Here are some pics of White Chocolate's NIC condo. It's empty now :cry1:
but my husband and son built it so sturdy we can't get it out the door anymore, LOL, and it can't easily be taken apart (talk about over-designing things, LOL), so we used it to bunnysit a friend's bunny for the weekend.





















Can you tell Binks loved his outing?  He also loved running and binkying around our yard .

Here are a few close-ups from when White Chocolate was still with us:


----------



## BrittsBunny

WOW! All yall's cages are somethin else! 

I want to make one for Wrangler! 

I've seen the grids at Target, but I have no idea how to put them together and make it bunny-safe...like what do yall use for the different levels? I have a Netherland Dwarf, so he's not THAT heavy...


----------



## Hazel-Mom

Well, I was just going to use the grids, and those plastic pull-tight fasteners, and put cardboard and carpet on the shelves (made of more grids). Maybe a few dowels for steadying, and holding the shelves up.
But my husband decided that was so not sturdy enough, and ended up using plywood for the bottom and the shelves (big heavy pieces, too. If you look at the pic where White Chocolate's feet hang out through the grid, you can see the shelf). He also strengthened it with wood boards on the top and 2 sides. (well, by the time he put the shelves in, it needed strengthening, LOL)
Anyway, you can build them with just the grids and the plastic fasteners, though lots of people also use the connecters that come with the grids.
There's a tutorial here: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=28197&forum_id=17 that shows step by step how to build them.
The library has a section on it too, with lots of links to tutorials and ideas:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11792&forum_id=17


----------



## evibugz

My husband and I are in the process of finishing up a set of cages right now for Tyke and a new bunny (still seeing where this one is going).

We are working on the flooring right now. We have the frame all done, used the cubes and then zip ties to secure it.. oh man the zip ties D: So many of them!! We have sanded down and melted all the sharp edges on each one of the zip ties too. Didnt think about that step until Eddie sliced open his finger.

Here's what we have so far 






There's the shell. The flooring we are putting together tonight and hopefully will have pics up later 





about 1/4th of the clippings from the zip ties lol





Just a different angle of it. 

I hope Tyke loves it when we are done. We got him a bunch of new toys and fun things for him to play with. We got him a nice little bed too, he wont let us take it out of his current cage he loves it that much


----------



## LionheadBB

*evibugz wrote: *


> My husband and I are in the process of finishing up a set of cages right now for Tyke and a new bunny (still seeing where this one is going).
> 
> We are working on the flooring right now. We have the frame all done, used the cubes and then zip ties to secure it.. oh man the zip ties D: So many of them!! We have sanded down and melted all the sharp edges on each one of the zip ties too. Didnt think about that step until Eddie sliced open his finger.
> 
> Here's what we have so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's the shell. The flooring we are putting together tonight and hopefully will have pics up later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about 1/4th of the clippings from the zip ties lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a different angle of it.
> 
> I hope Tyke loves it when we are done. We got him a bunch of new toys and fun things for him to play with. We got him a nice little bed too, he wont let us take it out of his current cage he loves it that much



Looking great. I hated the zip tie part!:banghead Thats the only part I dreaded though, the rest was fun.


----------



## mardigraskisses

Does anyone else have the problem where you build a cage and then you have the uncontrollable urge to go out and buy more cubes... and make the cage bigger... and bigger... and bigger... and bigger... ?

:embarrassed:


----------



## JadeIcing

mardigraskisses wrote:


> Does anyone else have the problem where you build a cage and then you have the uncontrollable urge to go out and buy more cubes... and make the cage bigger... and bigger... and bigger... and bigger... ?
> 
> :embarrassed:



Yup!


----------



## Ninchen

I would like to show you my cages, but they are not NIC-cages.
I don t find any other photo thread about hutches or sheds...
:?


----------



## Hazel-Mom

Hi Ninchen, you can post in here: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31876&forum_id=21

It says all cages and set-ups, not just NIC.

I'm looking forward to see your pictures. I love all your bunnies! 
And it's always interesting to see how people in different countries do things.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

We are going to buy 3 more boxes for the new cage.

My girlie cages erroll wants to really start looking I am not into getting a another dog anytime in the next 10 years so. I am going to start looking for storms girl.

And we will have Phoenix, Storm, *Bam Bam-*Thats going to be my new girlys name.

But I hope to have a huge 4 by 4 cage when bam bam and storm bond.

so yes make it bigger and bigger


----------



## Ninchen

Hazel-Mom wrote:


> Hi Ninchen, you can post in here: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31876&forum_id=21



Thanks, I thought it would be for 2008...
I am quite sure we have already 2009, but I don t insist upon this.


----------



## Malexis

Finally i can add my pictures! 
Here is evie's cage, and the process of making it


----------



## MousQwene

Generally speaking, how expensive is a box of cubes? (I live in the US) We really want to make some of these cages for our rabbits.


----------



## BethM

I think a box of cubes will be around $15, normal price? (The chrome ones are a little more.) They go on sale regularly (once a month, or every other month?), so if you have time you can just watch the Target ads for them. I think the sale price is $12.99 for black or white, $14.99 for chrome.

The cubes have recently been re-designed, so that about half of the panels have very wide grids, and the other panels have the "normal" grids. The ones with the large grids can be dangerous, as many bunnies can squeeze into the holes. These can still be used, if you plan for it. (Use them for floors, *if* you cover them with a solid flooring; use them for the top, if the bunny can't reach it; etc.) However, the re-design seems to have only affected the colored sets; at least at my store, the chrome ones still have small grids on all the panels.


----------

